# Your Instagram Goodness



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 16, 2012)

Forgive me if I am wrong, but we don't have an Instagram thread, do we?



Tailgating...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my Instagram photographs made in my *New Urban Landscape* style...

View attachment 28821


----------



## jake337 (Dec 16, 2012)

Some local street storm troopers.


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 16, 2012)

Crown Float




Crown Float - Instagram by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

This was taken in Dehli India, Wind caught my friend's scarf covered my friggin face!!.. Classic instagram on iphone : nails_ink... I actually  <3 Instagram


----------



## Tee (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are some of my favorites in storyboard form:

Get on the Orient Point Ferry...


Then take a train...  


To have a slice of NYC finest...


Enjoy room service while in the city...


Then back on the train with a frosty beverage...


Then sail back home...


And that's a perfect weekend!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2012)

Those almost look like real photos.

Oh, wait...


----------



## R3d (Jan 3, 2013)

Not using the instagram app, but same concept.  Used wood camera and the new flickr filters for iphone 5.




Corner Carving by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Monterey Bay Sunrise by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## sm4him (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had an account for about a year now and didn't have a single Instagram picture. I *still* don't really "get" it, but I'm trying hard to be hip! 
Actually, I plan to start using it for work and need to know what I'm doing...

So, first ever Instagram pic (well, first one I've kept anyway..I think I did one or two after I signed up, then trashed them) right here:


----------



## sm4him (Jan 4, 2013)

Uh-oh! Instagram two days in a row!! I might just be hooked on this Instagram thing. :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are the remaining Instagram photos that I have.




Momma, food time. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




Birthday girl. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




Enjoying lunch. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 6, 2013)

I needed a short break from work yesterday and it was snowing hard, my boss has a bobble head on his desk and it gave me an idea...





Day 5 - Instagram Goodness by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Jan 6, 2013)

fun! I love instagram...I have a lot of faves :er:


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 6, 2013)

paigew said:


> fun! I love instagram...I have a lot of faves :er:



Love this shot, Instagram or not. Nice!


----------



## paigew (Jan 8, 2013)

Bo4key said:


> Love this shot, Instagram or not. Nice!



thank you bo4key


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

On the way in to work one morning.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

On the ride to the airport from Stockton.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

Some old ones during a visit to San Francisco.

On the ride into town from stockon












Stopped for a quick snap of the fog rolling into the bay.














While driving around.













This guy must have stopped at the same place as us in China Town!









​


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's me....







Taking this snap.


----------



## shesnotmia (Jan 8, 2013)

My cat, who passed away this past summer.  She photographed well.


A friend's 'birthday cake' was a scoop of Superman Ice Cream and a burning cigarette... interesting party.


At an upholstery shop.  Love these colors.


When's the last time you did a puzzle?


My favorite part of the drive "Up North".'


Somewhere on the drive back from Norwalk, Ohio. This turned into a nasty storm.


----------



## paigew (Jan 8, 2013)

shesnotmia said:


> View attachment 31691
> Somewhere on the drive back from Norwalk, Ohio. This turned into a nasty storm.



wow! that does look scary


----------



## sm4him (Jan 10, 2013)

What happens when the ADHD kicks in at work:




A Drop of Rainbow by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key (Mar 16, 2013)

Untitled by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------

